# ...question...



## Marco (Oct 18, 2007)

i found these winged thingies that were a deep copper gathering around the dew of my phals. healthly phals as far as i can tell and no leaf damage....just wondering if anyone knows what they are....i sprayed some safers on them so now theyre dead...


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)

mites?


----------



## Marco (Oct 18, 2007)

no i dont think theyre mites this time....the plants are otherwise healthy....at least i think they are...theyre only around the areas were dew is being excreted by the phal


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, missed the "winged" bit in you last post. Aphids? That my last dumb guess, I promise.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2007)

you didn't get a picture, did you?
also, i don't understand what you mean by a deep copper gathering


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like aphids. Mites, aphids, cooties? April better get her shots! oke:


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2007)

Aren't aphids green?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you Heather! I have to say I've never noticed 'wings' on any aphids I had either! (maybe that just goes to show how fast I get rid of them!) and what is ....'a deep copper gathering'....?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

I've seen aphids that are black and w/ coppery wings, beside the light green ones. Marco, just make sure you wipe off or treat again in a few days.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

Winged aphid:
http://fireflyforest.net/images/firefly/2006/February/winged-aphid.jpg
Red aphid:
http://www.cirrusimage.com/homoptera/red_aphids.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

AIYEEE!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Julia! One certainly can't miss those red ones!!!! ...... well unless you're color blind!
I couldn't open the winged link but I certainly can go to that website.
There's a part of me that says 'thank goodness you haven't seen these buggies!'


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

went to that website - OMG - the reproduction of an aphid! Most interesting!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 19, 2007)

I think he means they're deep copper in color, and they are gathering around the dew  Is it female aphids that have wings? I can't remember for sure, not a fan of Ent and didn't pay enough attention in that class


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2007)

aphids come in almost every color of the rainbow and many different sizes. some have wings. sometimes, when the aphid colony needs new space, as it has sucked most of the juices out of their hosts, some aphids will sprout wings. some aphids just have wings...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

Miss Paphiopedilum said:


> I think he means they're deep copper in color, and they are gathering around the dew  Is it female aphids that have wings? I can't remember for sure, not a fan of Ent and didn't pay enough attention in that class


  Most aphids are females & they are born pregnant!!!! :sob: and as likespaphs said!


----------



## Candace (Oct 19, 2007)

> Most aphids are females & they are born pregnant!!!! and as likespaphs said!


 Sounds like my daughter's mice. Anyone want some baby mice?:crazy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 19, 2007)

Candace said:


> Sounds like my daughter's mice. Anyone want some baby mice?:crazy:



I bet Nepenthes would love them. Get some Nepenthes.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

Live pinkies! I think my lizards would get spoiled. Also, like paintball, ferrets, dancing in bars, etc...illegal in NYC!


----------



## Persephone (Oct 19, 2007)

ewwwww..............


----------

